# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  أطايب كلام سفيان  الثوري-رحمه الله

## أم محمد الظن

ومن أطايب كلام سفيان -رحمه الله- قال:  (نظرنا إلى أصل كل عداوة في العالم فوجدناها اصطناع المعروف إلى اللئام  )، لله درك يا أبا عبد الله ، كلام من ذهب وهذا الكلام ينم عن تجربة ومعرفة بالناس ، كل الشرور الموجودة في العالم سببها اللئام ، لئيم لا يحفظ لك جميلًا ولو ظللت تخدمه طيلة عمرك  .
  يتبع ان شاء الله

----------


## أم محمد الظن

ومن عيون كلامه رحمه الله قال:( لو همَّ رجل أن يكذب في الحديث في بيت في جوف بيت لأظهره الله عليه ) *فإذا هم رجل أن يكذب وهو في بيت في جوف بيت في جوف بيتٍ لفضحه الله تعالى .*
*يقول عبد الله بن المبارك الإمام المبارك- رحمه الله-:( لوهم رجل أن يكذب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في البحر لفضحه الله في البر وأصبح الناس يقولون فلان يكذب على النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ).والكذب على النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- من ناقل الخبر كان يسقطه في هوة الجرح ، أي لو كذب رجل مرة واحدة يسقط رأس ماله كله ، كأنما ما رحل ولا كتب سوداء في بيضاء ، وهذا صيانة لحديث النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- حتى لا يُبدَّل الدين ، لأنه لو جاز حتى عقلاً أن ينطلي الكذب على الأمة كلها ، لقال كل واحد في كل حديث يصله لعله كذب ومن أدراك أنه ليس بكذب فحينئذٍ يُكذَّب الصدق لأجل هذا الاحتمال ،*

----------


## أم محمد الظن

كان سفيان يقول:  ( البدعة أحب إلى إبليسَ من المعصية ، ذلك أن المعصية يُتاب منها أما البدعة فلا يُتاب منها ، وأبى الله- عز وجل- أن يقبل عمل مبتدع أو عمل صاحب بدعة حتى يدع بدعته )هذه الكلمة طارت كل مطار وهي كلمة صحيحة تؤيدها كثير من نصوص الشريعة سواء كان في القرآن المجيد أو كان في سنة النبي- صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، البدعة أحب إلى إبليس من المعصية ، لماذا ؟ لأن المعصية يُتاب منها بخلاف البدعة ، انظر إلى قول الله- تبارك وتعالى- للنبي- صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم- قال له:﴿فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَمَن تَابَ مَعَكَ وَلاَ تَطْغَوْاْ﴾(هود:112) ، لا تطغوا فذكر- تبارك وتعالى- الاستقامة ثم ذكر أسباب الانحراف عن هذه الاستقامة عن طريق الاستقامة:﴿فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ ﴾الاستقامة طريق طويل لاحِب مستقيم .الإنسان وهو يمشي على الطريق المستقيم إلى الله- عز وجل- ينحرف إما يمينًا و إما يسارًا  الطريق المستقيم ها هو ، ينحرف هكذا بماذا ؟ بالذنب بالمعصية و لذلك قال الله- عز وجل-:﴿فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَمَن تَابَ مَعَكَ وَلاَ تَطْغَوْاْ﴾، من تاب معك إنما يُتاب من المعصية ، فالعبد يفارق الاستقامة بالمعصية ، فإذا تاب رجع إلى طريق الاستقامة مرة أخرى ومضى ، ويفارق طريق الاستقامة بالبدعة ، ولذلك قال تعالى:﴿ وَلاَ تَطْغَوْاْ﴾، والطغيان هو مجاوزة الحد ، فيكون عندنا تفريط وإفراط ، تفريط بالذنب والإفراط بالبدعة ,الإنسان العاصي يعلم أنه عاصي لاسيما إذا كان مرتكبًا لكبيرة ، لا أظن الذي يقتل يعلم أن القتل حلال أو الذي يزني أو الذي يعق والديه أو الذي يفعل أي شيءٍ من المنكرات ما أظن أنه يجهل أن هذا من الحرام ، ولذلك يمكن أن يرجع .هناك أصحاب الذنوب الكبيرة يرجعون إلى الله- تبارك وتعالى- زرافات ووحداناً

----------


## أم محمد الظن

*قال سفيان ابن عُيَيَنة- رحمه الله تعالى-:  (**إذا كانت المعصية من الشهوة فأرجوا له أما إذا كانت من الكبر فلا  ثم قال : وانظر إلى معصية آدم عليه السلام كانت من الشهوة فلما تاب. تاب الله عليه بخلاف إبليس كانت معصيته بسبب الكبر فصار في النار خالدا مخلدا فيها أبدا لا يخرج منها** .* *)**إذاً كلام سفيان البدعة أحب إلى إبليس من المعصية ذلك أن المعصية يُتاب منها بخلاف البدعة ، المبتدع يظن بدعته دينًا فلا يتوب منها ، واعتبر بحال الجعد بن الذي أسس مذهب الجَهمية ، وجاء الجهم بن صفوان فقعد القواعد لهذا المذهب ، لكن الجعد بن درهم هو أول من نفى الصفات ، صفات الله تبارك وتعالى وقال كلامًا خَلفًا قُتل بسببه قال: ( إن الله لم يتخذ إبراهيم خليلًا ولم يكلم موسى تكليمًا )فلما قال هذا أنكر عليه أهل العلم جميعًا وطلبه خالد بن عبد الله القَسري وكان واليًا على العراق آنذاك طلبه حتى ظفر به وسجنه حتى كان يوم أضحى  والقصة هذه بعض العلماء ينكرها كالذهبي لكنها أتت من طرق متباينة تدل على أن لها أصلاً ، صح أي ليس هناك إسناد صحيح خالص  ولكن هناك أسانيد ، أسانيد فيها ضعف إذا ضُمَت هذه الأسانيد بعضها إلى بعض أحدثت قوة وتدل على أن للقصة أصلاً, فخالد بن عبد الله القَسري حبس الجعد بن درهم في السجن إلى أن جاء يوم عيد الأضحى فخطب العيد وأتى بالجعد  بن درهم مقيدًا ، وكان تحت المنبر ثم ختم خالد خطبته بقوله: أيها الناس ضَحوا تقبل الله ضحاياكم فإني مضحٍ بالجعد بن درهم ، فإنه يزعم أن الله لم يكلم موسى تكليمًا و لم يتخذ إبراهيم خليلًا و نزل فذبحه في أصل المنبر .                                 * 
*الشاهد:** لماذا أصرَّ الجعد بن درهم على البدعة مع إنه كان يستطيع أن يقول أنا تبت ؟ الله  إذا كان الله- عز وجل- رخص للعبد أن يقول كلمة الكفر إذا كان غير معتقد لها لينجو** ﴿**إِلاَّ مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ وَلَكِن مَّن شَرَحَ بِالْكُفْرِ صَدْرًا* *﴾**(النحل:106) ، فيكون إذاً المؤاخذة أن ينشرح الصدر  للكفر لكن من أُكره على قول أو على فعل ينافي الإيمان وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان فهذا لا شيء عليه ,وواقعة عمار بن ياسر أيضًا جاءت من طرق مختلفة تدل على أن الحديث قوي لما المشركون عذبوا عمار بن ياسر ، وعمار بن ياسر كان ضعيف البنية لم يتحمل هذا العذاب من قريش فقالوا له سُب محمداً قل هو شاعر ، هو كاهن ، هو مجنون ، فقال عمار هو شاعر ، هو كاهن  هو مجنون ، فتركوه فلما برد جلده ندم أيقول هذا الكلام فيمن كان سبباً في إخراجه من الظلمات إلى النور ؟ جعل يؤنب نفسه ثم حسم المسألة وذهب إلى النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- ليقول له ما يعتلج في نفسه .*
*فقال النبي- صلى الله عليه و سلم- له:" يا عمار كيف تجد قلبك ؟ قال يا رسول الله أجده مطمئناً بالإيمان قال يا عمار إن عادوا فعد ، إن عادوا فعد " ، ونزلت الآية بسبب هذه الواقعة ﴿إِلاَّ مَنْ أُكْرِهَ وَقَلْبُهُ مُطْمَئِنٌّ بِالإِيمَانِ ﴾فإذا كان رُخِصَّ للعبد أن يقول كلمة الكفر إذا كانت نجاته في ذلك مع اطمئنان قلبه بالإيمان ، فكيف الجعد بن درهم هذا صبر على الذبح ولم يترك قوله ؟ لأنه اعتقد بدعته دينًا >*

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بارك الله فيك  وأجزل لك المثوبة

----------


## أم محمد الظن

ولك بالمثل

----------


## أم محمد الظن

*يقول الثوري:(ما بلغني عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قط حديثا إلا عملت به مرة) ،- وهذه مسألة في غاية الأهمية ، لماذا يكون العمل ثقيلًا علينا ؟ لأننا لم نتدرب على استعمال النصوص نسمع الآية ونسمع الحديث ، يمر بنا و لا نعمل بشيء منه* 
*إنما تخفّ النصوص على العامل ، والعامل هو الذي يتحرّى كل نص يصله ويعمل بما قدر عليه منه* 
__________________

----------


## أم محمد الظن

يقول سفيان_* رحمة الله تعالي عليه_*
*( لأن أُخلِّف ورائي عشرة ألاف درهم يحاسبني الله- عز وجل- عليها أحب إلي من أن أحتاج إلى الناس) ،*
*ويقول سفيان الثوري معللاً ذلك يقول:( كان المال فيما مضى يكره فأما اليوم فإنه ترس المؤمن ) ، التُرس:كأنه يقاتل به ، أي أن الإنسان إنما يكون في أمس الحاجة إلى المال ليحفظ ماء وجهه .*
*سفيان الثوري ما كان يأمن على نفسه أن يقترب من الأمير كان يقول:(إذا دعاك الأمير لتقرأ عليه قل هو الله أحد فلا تفعل). 
ما هو ملحظ سفيان في هذه المسألة ؟ قال: إنّ الأمراء في العادة يُغدقون على من يقترب منهم ، وهذا الإحسان مَظنّة إضعاف النفس ، عندما يكون شخص أنت بجانبه له طول الوقت ، ويقوم بإطعامك، ويعطيك المال وكل ما تحتاجه ، لا تقوى على أن تنكر عليه كما لو كنت مستغنيا .
فلذلك سفيان الثوري كان له محنة كبيرة مع الأمير ، الأمير طلبه لا ليعاقبه أو ليسجنه بل طلبه ليكون قريبًا منه و ليكون من أهل مشورته ، فكان سفيان يـأبى ذلك وكان يفرُّ وفعلاً خرج من الكوفة لمّا أراده الأمير ، خرج منها هارباً فدخل مكّة ، وكان يتوارى من النّاس ، كان يُغطي نفسه حتى لا يكشف و حتى لا يُرى ، و عندما كُشِف أمرُه في مكة هرب إلى البصرة ، وكل هذا حتى لا يظفر به الأمير ، مع أنّ الأمير كما قلت إنّما كان يريد أن يجعل سفيان من حاشيته . يقول: ( لولا هذه الأموال و لولا استغناؤنا لتمندل بنا الملوك) إشارة منه إلى أنّ الملوك لا صديق لهم ، يمكن له أن يُعدِم القريب جدًا منه وأن يعذبه وأن يسجنه ، يعني كلمات الوفاء و مشتقات الوفاء وكل هذا الكلام غير موجود عند كثيرٍ من هؤلاء . يقول لتمندل بنا الملوك ، يعني إذا بلغوا غايتهم منا ألقونا كما يلقي المرء المنديل الذي في يده .
كل معنى المال في نظر سفيان الثوري حتى يستغني المرء به عن الحاجة ، فإذا استغنى عن الحاجة كان قويا في قول الحق 
ونظر إليه رجل وهو في السوق وفي يده دنانير فقاليا أبا عبد الله:(أمثلك يمسك بهذه ؟ _أي أنت سفيان الثوري الزاهد العابد معك فلوس وتدخل السوق وتشتري وغير ذلك _فقال له: اسكت ، لولاها لتمندل بنا الملوك )، أي جعلونا كالمنديل ،*

----------


## متى ألبس العلم تاج

جزيت خيرا غاليتي 
إنتقاء رائع

----------


## أبو سحر

بـــــارك الله فيك ِ

----------


## أم محمد الظن

ولكم بمثل وتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل

----------


## أم محمد الظن

قال رجل لسفيان: ( إلى متى تطلب الحديث ؟ قال: وأيُّ خير أنا فيه خير من الحديث فأصير إليه ، إنّ الحديث خير علوم الدنيا )
والحديث هو معدن العلم : من أجل هذا مَن له إطلاع على الأحاديث ترى على تفسيره في القرآن من البهاء ما لا تراه على من يفسّر القرآن باللغة وحدها ,مثلًا لو إنسان تصدّر لتفسير القرآن وكان قليل البضاعة في المرويات لا ترى على تفسيره من البهاء والجمال ما يكون لمن كان عالماً بالمرويات ، لأنّ أغلب العلم إنما هو في سنّة النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- لما ذكرناه من منصب السُنّة بالنسبة لكتاب الله تبارك وتعالى ، ﴿ وَأَنزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ ﴾.لماذا أقول لكم هذا الكلام ؟ لأنّ  يقول سفيان الثوري: ( ما أخشى على نفسي إلا من الحديث )، كيف يكون الحديث خير علوم الدنيا والآخرة وأنّه لا يخشى على نفسه إلا من الحديث ؟ نعم كلمات العلماء يكون لها محامل فلا تضرب الكلام ببعضه ، انظر إلى هذه الكلمة ما تأويلها وفي أيّ  جو قيلت، وهذه الكلمة الأخرى في أي مكان قيلت وبأي مناسبة ، ستجد الجهة منفكة.

----------


## أم محمد الظن

مثل شعبة بن الحجاج: كان إذا رأى جماعة من طلاب الحديث كان يقول لهم : ( إن هذا الحديث يصدكم عن ذكر الله و عن الصلاة فهل أنتم منتهون )، هذه آية قيلت في الخمر والميسر كيف يكون الحديث مكان الخمر و الميسر ؟ وكيف يصد الحديث عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة حتى يقول فهل أنتم منتهون عما أنتم فيه ؟ لا ، شعبة ما كان يقصد هذا ، إنما كان يقصد الذين يُضيّعون أعمارهم في طلب الأخبار الواهية .
كان عند المحدثين قديماً فاكهة تسمى الغرائب ، أي الأحاديث المناكير ، كان من الممكن أن يعرف المحدِّث أن في بلاد واق الواق شخص عنده ثلاث أو أربعة أو خمسة أحاديث غرائب ، يمكن أن يبيع منزله ويرحل إلى هذا الرجل لكي يأخذ هذه الخمسة عشر حديث الغرائب,هذه تنفع في المناظرات والمذاكرات ، وتصلح أيضا في التعليل  تعليل الأحاديث، فيقول له: أنت مثلاً رحلت منذ شهر مسافر مع القوافل و تنام في الصحراء و تُعرِّض نفسك للسباع والهوام ، وطبعا تمشي على رجليك ، فبالتالي ستتعب ومن الممكن أن تُضيع صلاة النافلة ، ومن الممكن أن تصلي صلاة الفرض بسرعة من كثرة التعب ، و تنام عن قيام الليل ، ولا تقرأ ورد القرآن ، وكل هذا لكي تأتي بخمسة عشر حديثا منكراً ؟.شُعبة قصد هذا ، الذين يفنون أعمارهم في طلب الأحاديث الغرائب ، لا في طلب أصل الحديث ، وإلا أصل الحديث هو السنة سنة النبي- صلى الله عليه و سلم- ، فلا يقال فيها إن هذا الحديث يصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة ، إنما قصد شُعبة هذا المعنى الذي ذكرته أنا ، فيأتي من لا يفهم  هذا الكلام ويريد أن يذم أهل الحديث فيأتي بكلام شُعبة ابن الحجاج و يقذف أهل الحديث به ، و ليس هذا هو المعنى الذي عناه شُعبة .
سفيان الثوري عندما يقول: أن الحديث خير علوم الدنيا والآخرة مع قوله أنه ما يخشى على نفسه إلا من الحديث ، القول الثاني لسفيان الثوري له محامل ،  المحمل الأول: أنّ شهوة الحديث عند سفيان الثوري كانت عاليةً جداً بحيث أنه كان إذا لقي رجلاً في الطريق أيّا كان هذا الرجل ، كان عدلاً ، لم يكن عدلاً ، كان عنده أحاديث كان يأخذ منه  الأحاديث ، فمن شدة شهوة الحديث عنده كان يأخذ عن الضعفاء والمتروكين والمجاهيل ، وطبعاً لأن سفيان مشهور فإذا روى حديثاً فكثيرٌ من الناس يتصور أنّ هذا الحديث صحيح بدليل أنّ سفيان رواه، إذ لو كان باطلاً ما رواه سفيان فالحديث ينتقل بين الناس وينفق فيهم بسبب أن سفيان رواه ، فخشي سفيان أن يكون بعض الناس تلقّى الأحاديث التي أخذها عن الضعفاء والمتروكين الذين هو يعرف حالهم ، لكن المُتَلقي عن سفيان ما يعرف حاله مثل سفيان ، مثل محمد بن السائب الكلبي، محمد بن السائب الكلبي هذا كان رجلاً كذاباً  وكان سفيان يُكذِّبه ويأخذ عنه  فقيل له في ذلك كيف تطرحه وتأخذ عنه ؟ فكان يقول: إني أعرف صدقه من كذبه  أنا أستطيع أن أميز وأعلم هو كذاب في ماذا وصادق في ماذا ، لكن من سيأخذ الكلام عن سفيان هل هو يعلم مثل سفيان كذب هذا الراوي من صدقه ؟ لا ، لا يعرف ، فيكون  الذي دون سفيان استعمل الخبر ثقة بنقل سفيان ، فكان سفيان يخشى على نفسه من شهوة الحديث هذه .ولذلك أوصى سفيان بحرق كتبه .
لماذا أوصى بحرق كتبه ؟ لأن كان فيها أخبار وروايات عن أمثال هذا الضرب  فخشي سفيان أن يثق الذي يأتي بعد ذلك إذا وجد الكتاب أن يثق بالرواة فيستعملها مع أنّ راوي هذه الأخبار أو الأحاديث ليس بثقة عند سفيان، فكان يخشى من ذلك .المحمل الثاني: الذي حمله أهل العلم من خشية سفيان خوفه من الحديث أن لا يكون استعمل الحديث الذي وصل إليه ، فيُكَثِّرُ حجج الله عليه ، من أجل ذلك العالم أبرك الناس وأكثر الناس أجراً وأعظمهم عقوبة في نفس الوقت  كل حاجة لها المضادة لها ، العالم من أبرك الناس عملاً ، بكلمة واحدة منه يهتدي عليها الملايين ، هذه الكلمة أبرك من أن يقوم عمره كله ، فكيف إذا كان عالماً جعل الله- عز وجل- له لسان صدق في الأمة يقول الكلمة تنتشر في وسط الناس جميعًا ينتفع بها الضال والحائر، يرجعون إلى الله- عز وجل- ، فيكون هؤلاء جميعًا في صحيفة هذا العالم، ليس هناك أبرك من هذا .ولكن في المقابل يكون عذابه شديدًا إذا وصله النص و لم يستعمله  فضلاً عن أن يعمل ضد النص ، وفي حديث أسامة بن زيد في الصحيحين:" يؤتى بالعالم فيلقى في النار فتندلق أقتابه من دبره ( أمعاءه تخرج)ويدور حولها كما يدور الحمار في الرحى ، فيقول له أهل النار  يا فلان أما كنت تأمرنا بالمعروف وتنهانا عن المنكر ؟ ( أي: ماذا جاء بك إلى هنا ؟) فقال لهم:كنت آمركم بالمعروف ولا آتيه ، وأنهاكم عن المنكر وآتيه " فمسؤولية العالم مسؤولية ضخمة ، إذا نُعِّم يُنعًّم في أعلي المراتب ، وإذا عُذِّب يُعَذب في أدنى المراتب ، إذن خشية سفيان أن لا يكون عمل ببعض ما وصل إليه من الحديث فيكون حجة عليه ، لو كان جاهلاً ربما كان أخف عليه من أن يكون عالماً ،  فأعرض أو خالف أو أهمل .عندما نجد كلاماً لأهل العلم ظاهره التعارض أو ظاهره التضارب لا بد أن نحمل كل كلام على معنى ، و هذا من أصول الجمع ، لأن العلماء فيه باب كبير جداً و مهم للغاية في علم أصول الفقه و هو باب التعارض والترجيح ، إذا تعارض نصان في الظاهر وكلاهما صحيح فلا بد من حمل كل نص على معنى حتى لا تتعارض النصوص .مثلاً إذا سمعت قوله تعالى: ﴿وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى﴾ [الأنعام:164] مع قول النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم-:" إن الميت ليعذب ببكاء أهله عليه " ، لا تقول الاثنين متعارضين لأن الحديث صحيح ، و هذه الآية من كتاب الله عز وجل ، هذا قرآن متواتر وهذا حديث ثابت بإجماع أهل العلم ، الآية تقول ﴿وَلاَ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى﴾ ، ﴿كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ رَهِينَةٌ ﴾ [المدثر:38] ، لا أحد يحمل عن الثاني حاجة ، و هنا الميت يعذب ببكاء أهله عليه ، فما ذنب الميت الإمام البخاري رحمة الله عليه جمع ما بين الآية والحديث بكلمتين في التبويب  قال:( الميت يعذب ببكاء أهله عليه إن كان من سنته ) ، إن كان من سنته أي إن أوصى بذلك ، فإن أوصى بذلك كان من جملة عمله ، فيحاسب عليه   إذا قال أبكوا عليّ أصرخوا علي ، اعملوا علي كذا ، قبل ما أدخل الجبانة اذبحوا عجل تحت النعش ، الكلام الذي يحصل و نراه بكل أسف في بعض المرات كل هذا من المحرمات ولا يجوز ، فإذا كان هذا من سنته فهذا من جملة عمله  إذن يؤاخذ عليه إذن أصبح لا تعارض .أنا عندي إذا تعارض نصان  أنظر إلى أوجه الجمع أولًا ، أجمع ما بين النصوص  فإن عجزت عن الجمع ما يبقى إلا الترجيح ما بينها ، والترجيح أيضًا له ضوابط و له قواعد ، الجمع له أصول والترجيح أيضًا له أصول .إذن أنا لمّا أقف على كلام متعارض سواء كان في نصوص الوحي أو كان في كلام العلماء بشرط الثبوت ، لو فيه قول غير ثابت وقول آخر ثابت إذنً أنا لا أتعب نفسي و أقعد أجمع ما بينهم الاثنين ، لا ، غير الثابت القي به . إنما نشترط الثبوت في الحالتين هذا ثابت وهذا ثابت ، إذا أردت أن أفهم وجه الجمع ما بينهما لا بد أن أنظر في مبحث التعارض  الترجيح أو الجمع والترجيح عند أهل العلم في هذا الكتاب.بحمد الله تعالى لمّا نقرأ خوف سفيان من الحديث ، أو نهي سفيان الطلبة عن طلب الحديث مع قوله إن الحديث هو خير علوم الدنيا ، نفهم أنه ليس هناك تعارضبينهما للعلة التي ذكرتها آنفاً ،

----------


## أم محمد الظن

*كان يقول: ( إذا رأيت العالم على باب الأمير فأعلم أنه لص )، هذا كان رأي سفيان- رحمه الله- وهو رأي جماعة أيضًا من أهل العلم .                                                                                                               رأي أهل العلم في القرب  من الأمراء : فريقان  : الأول: فريق يرى ضرورة أن يقترب أهل العلم من أصحاب القرار ، لأنهم إذا تركوا هذا**المكان دخل الفَسقة والفجرة وغيرهم أي كان لهم تأثير على القرار الذي يعم الأمة كلها ، أي السبعة الذين يظلهم الله- عز وجل- في ظله يوم القيامة أولهم الإمام العادل ، اختلفت الروايات في ترتيب من يأتي بعد ذلك لكن لم تختلف الروايات ولا طرق الحديث في ذكر الإمام العادل على رأس هؤلاء السبعة... لماذا ؟لأن الإمام كرأس العين إذا تكدرت تكدَرت السواقي أي إذا اتخذ قرارًا وكان قرارًا جائرًا اتعب ملايين الخلق ، فإذا اقترب أهل العلم وكان الأمير يقرِّب العلماء وكان يتقي الله - عز وجل- ويخشاه فإنه لن يتخذ قرارًا إلا إذا سأل هل هو مشروع أم لا ، فالعلماء الذين قالوا بأن الاقتراب من الأمراء منفعة ومشروع طائفة كبيرة من أهل العلم ، منهم مالك ومنهم الشافعي وغيرهم .                                                    الثاني: والذين قالوا تجنبوا على رأسهم سفيان بن سعيد الثوري ، وعبد الله بن المبارك  وطائفة أخرى من أهل العلم .*
* و ضابط المسألة هنا :**هو طاقة الذي يقترب ، سفيان الثوري لماذا كان يهرب ؟ برغم أن أمير المؤمنين آنذاك رمى له الخاتم وقال له: ( اقض في الناس بالكتاب والسنة  ) ومع ذلك هرب سفيان واشتد هربه حتى نذر الخليفة أن من ظفر به فله عشرة آلاف درهم فجعل الناس كما يقول أبو احمد الزبيري: ( كنا في مسجد الخَيفي ومنادي السلطان ينادي* *_**كان هو مع سفيان يعني في مسجد الخَيفي ،**_** ومنادي السلطان ينادي من ظفر بسفيان فله عشرة آلاف )**.فخرج سفيان هاربًا حتى خرج من الكوفة إلى البصرة  وخرج من البصرة إلى اليمن ، خرج إلى البصرة وكان حارساً على بستان ، فمرَّ به رَجُلان فطلبا منه تمرًا ، فالمهم جلس سفيان مع هذين و جلسا يتكلمان فقال أحدهما لسفيان على سبيل المنادمة: ( أيهما أحلى رطب الكوفة أم رطب البصرة )، طبعًا سفيان كوفي و هو الآن في البصرة و يعمل حارسا على بستان ، كل هذا ليهرب من الخليفة حتى لا يظفر به,فقال له الرجل: رطب الكوفة أحلى أم رطب البصرة  ؟                                                 فقال: ( أما رطب البصرة فما ذقتها) ، وهو طبعًا حارس على بستان في البصرة                               فقال هذا الرجل لصاحبه: ( ما أكذبه إن الكلاب يأكلون الرطب في البصرة ،) أي لكثرة الرطب ، فكيف لم يذقها ؟ .                                                                                                     فقال الرجل لصاحبه: أحلف لك هذا سفيان الثوري ، أي إنما عرفه من ورعه قال: هذا سفيان الثوري هلم بنا إلى الخليفة لنظفر بالعشرة آلاف ، سمع سفيان هذا فترك البستان واشتد هاربًا ولا يزال هاربًا حتى وصل إلى اليمن ، فلما وصل إلى اليمن كان يتلفت خائف ، يتلفت فالناس أو الشرطة ظنوا أنه لص من كثرة تَلَفته فقبضوا عليه وأخذوه إلى الوالي آنذاك وكان الوالي هذا أحد الأجواد الكبار و هو مَعن بن زائدة .فالمهم عندما دخل سفيان على مَعن بن زائدة قال: ما اسمك ؟ قال: اسمي عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن وهو صادق عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ، أي أنت إذا قلت أنا اسمي عبد الله بن آدم ، حسنًا ، آدم أبونا جميعا ، فهو لم يكذب,  قال: عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ، فمَعن بن زائدة قال للجماعة التي معه: اخرجوا ، فلما خرجوا وخلا به قال: نشدتك الله لما انتسبت ؟ أي ماذا ؟ انسب نفسك ، من أنت ؟ . قال: أنا سفيان ، قال: أنت بن سعيد ابن مسروق الثوري ؟ قال: نعم ، قال: أنت طِلبة الخليفة ؟ أي أنت الخليفة يبحث عنك ، وطبعًا هذا والي من الولاة المفروض أول ما يقبض عليه يمسك به ويرحله . ولكنه قال له مَعن بن زائدة قال له: خذ أي طريق شئت فو الله لو كنت تحت قدمي ما رفعتها ، ومضى سفيان الثوري- رحمه الله-.   * 
*السبب في هروب سفيان الثوري من الخليفة**:**في يوم من الأيام كان الخليفة كان جالسا وكان معه مجموعة من الناس وجاء ذكر سفيان ، فقال: لماذا يهرب منا أبو عبد الله ؟ فعرف أنه يوجد أحد من الجلوس من أصحاب سفيان ، فحملَّه رسالة ، قال: قل لأبي عبد الله يأتي وليحكم في الناس بالكتاب والسنة ، لا أريد أكثر من ذلك ، فجاء الرجل فقال لسفيان: لماذا تشتد هاربًا من الخليفة ؟ و هو يقول كذا ، وكذا أي اقض في الناس بالكتاب والسنة ,فقال له: يا ناعس ،* *_**أي يا مغفل**_** قال: ( أنا لا أخشى اهانتهم ولكن أخشى معروفهم فلا أرى منكرهم منكرًا )، هذا هو الذي جعل سفيان الثوري يشتد ويترك الكوفة بل يشتد هاربًا في كل مكان ، كان يخشى إكرامهم ، لماذا ؟ لأن الإحسان يكسر المرء ويقضي على اعتراضه ، لا يستطيع أن يقول هذا منكر وهذا منكر بن أبي ذئب: مثلًا محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ذئب كان من أئمة المدينة ، وهو من أقران مالك ، وكان مالك قريبًا من السلطان ، بخلاف بن أبي ذئب ما كان قريبًا ، بن أبي ذئب لبعده عن الأمراء كان قوَّالًا بالحق لدرجة أن الإمام أحمد بن حنبل عندما سئل عن مالك وبن أبي ذئب قال: بن أبي ذئب أقول بالحق من مالك ، أقول بالحق من مالك  أي إنه يجهر بكلمة الحق ، لأنه ليس مكسورًا ، ليس مكسورًا بسبب ماذا ؟ بسبب الإحسان وبسبب الأعطيات وهذا الكلام ، الإنسان هذا يقضي تقريبًا على اعتراضه ويجعل عباراته دائمًا لينة ، بل قد يتكلم بكلام بعيد عن محل الحوار و ذلك كله بسبب ماذا ؟ بسبب الإحسان .*

----------


## أم محمد الظن

يرفع للفائدة

----------

